# Win7 64bit zu wenig Arbeitsspeicher Nutzbar



## Egolo (6. April 2010)

Hi
Bei meinem Rechner steht unter System:
Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB Ram (Nur 2,75 GB nutzbar)

Wo kann da der Fehler liegen, da ich Win7 64bit installiert habe.

Bei einem 32 bit Betriebssystem ist das ja Logisch zu erklären und wird auf meinem Dualbootrechner beim Arbeiten mit WIN XP 32bit auch korrekt angezeigt, wie oben beschrieben. Aber unter Win7 64bit Professional müsste der Arbeitsspeicher doch voll nutzbar sein.

Hat da jemand eine Erklärung bzw. Lösung?


----------



## simpel1970 (6. April 2010)

Spontan: Memory Remapping ist im Bios nicht aktiviert.


----------



## PontifexM (6. April 2010)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Spontan: Memory Remapping ist im Bios nicht aktiviert.


 
 spontan schliesse ich mich der meinung an .


----------



## i3810jaz (6. April 2010)

könst ja mal den system auflisten. Bist du dir ganz sicher das du 64bit hast


----------



## hoschi8219 (10. April 2010)

i3810jaz schrieb:


> könst ja mal den system auflisten. Bist du dir ganz sicher das du 64bit hast



so blöd ist er bestimmt nicht. er hat es ja selber noch betont.


----------



## Eurofighter97 (10. April 2010)

Moin
Gehe mal auf Programme durchsuchen und gebe dort msconfig ein.
Es kommt die Systemkonfiguration, dort gehst du mal auf  Start,
Dann weiter auf Erweiterte Startoption,dort sehe mal nach ob bei Maximaler Speicher ein Haken ist? wenn ja , Haken entfernen.
Bei einem Freund lag es daran.

Gruß Eurofighter97


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

Egolo schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei meinem Rechner steht unter System:
> Arbeitsspeicher: 4 GB Ram (Nur 2,75 GB nutzbar)
> 
> ...



nö das ist überhaupt nicht logisch bei 32 Bit haste 3.2 frei 
schalte mal bei msconfig  Erweit. Optionen die feste  Ram Begrenzung ab und dann neu booten


----------



## Lukaaaas (15. August 2010)

Hallo!
habe genau das selbe Problem bei meinem Dell Studio 1747. Die Speicherbegrenzung is nicht aktiviert. Habe ebenfalls ein 64 bit System Win 7 Home Premium und 4 GB Ram. 
Ob memory remapping aktiviert ist oder nicht weiß ich leider nicht, da es diesen Eintrag in meinem Bios nicht gibt. 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein Laptop seit einiger Zeit beim zocken langsamer geworden ist, vor allem bei GTA 4. Als ich den Laptop neu bekommen hatte konnte ich GTA auf hohen Einstellungen problemlos und ruckelfrei spielen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich da schon zu wenig verfügbaren Ram hatte oder nicht. Jedenfalls bekomme ich das Spiel selbst mit niedrigen Einstellungen nicht mehr so zum laufen wie es einmal ging. Habe den verdacht dass das mit dem fehlenden Ram zusammenhängt. Kann mich aber leider nicht erinnern, was ich am System geändert habe was das verursacht haben kann.
Könnte es sein, dass meine Grafikkarte (ATI Mobility HD 4650), welche 1GB GDDR3 Speicher verbaut hat, zusätzlich etwas vom Arbeitsspeicher nutzt? insgesamt habe ich nämlich 2,8 GB Videospeicher, also nimmt sich die Graka ja 1,8GB irgend wo anders her. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
LG, Lukas


----------



## drdealgood (15. August 2010)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Haken drin, wegmachen  dies könnte das Problem lösen, auch Rams mal auf korrekten Sitz prüfen, evtl. mal ausbauen und dann wieder reinstecken. (Bitte nur wenn Rechner von der Spannungsversorgung getrennt ist )

Hatten wir aber auch schon öfter  mal Suche bemühen


----------



## Lukaaaas (15. August 2010)

Wie ich bereits sagte ist die Speicherbegrenzung (damit meinte ich "Maximaler Speicher") nicht aktiviert. Außerdem glaube ich nicht, dass der Ram nicht richtig verbaut ist, da der Rechner ja die 4GB Ram erkennt.
Hier mal 3 Screenshots. Hatte nichts außer Firefox geöffnet. Habe des weiteren bemerkt, dass mein ram nie über 2,7 GB gefüllt wird.

Edit: Stimmt nicht, kann meinen ram bis auf 3,2 GB füllen. Aber wieso nicht bis an die 4 GB - Grenze?


----------



## drdealgood (15. August 2010)

Tschuldigung 

aber mein Tip war eigentlich mehr für den Themenstarter gedacht 

@Lukaaaas

Habe das schon gelesen, dass Du die Speicherbegrenzung NICHT aktiviert hast


----------

